# Wyndham resort assessments



## kjsgrammy (Dec 3, 2007)

Is there a way to find out what Wyndham resorts have special assessments being charged currently along with annual maintenance fees?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 4, 2007)

You mean FF one right?  WM is club so they don't have SA, the club hold so manay resorts, there is no need for that.

There are several ways
1. Cross check Ad in eBay, Redweek ...  Some will not say it, but some will say.
2. Call resort.  It will give you the SA and its amount if the budget has been approved
3. Look at FF owner group, it may or may not record/updated. (forums.atozed.com or Yahoo Group Search for Wyndham Fairfield Timeshare)
4. Ask about a specific resort.
Currently on going I believe Kingsgate and Patriot's Place, it is at the last year of their 3 year SA
Recently one is SC Edison Island, Fort Lauderdale SB and SG.  I believe it happens last year, not sure if it still going on.

Jya-Ning


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 4, 2007)

Maybe folks can post for the resorts they know...

I will include those called Wyndham and Fairfield (not all under new name yet):

St. Thomas
------------

Bluebeacds Beach Club - No
Elysian Beach Resort - No

Pennsylvania
------------

Shawnee - all sections - No


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 4, 2007)

Thanks for replies.  Reason I'm asking is that my aunt rec'd a package of info from Wyndham advising that the board had voted to dissolve the Destinations Vacation Club (which my aunt belongs to) and she must pick 10 resorts (# 1 being her first choice, #10 her least choice) to which she wishes to convert her 84,000 destination club points to a specific resort.

I am somewhat confused about the information she has rec'd and not sure how to advise her on what resorts to choose.  Wyndham, of course, does not guarantee that she will get her top choice and I'm not really sure how they intend to assign resorts (whether based on date of receipt of returned information to them or what).  I'd hate to have her choose a resort that has special assessments (which will add to her maintenance fee).  She is struggling to make payments as it is, and has offered to give her membership to us, but we don't want it.

Anyway, thought I would check on TUG and see what I could find out.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 4, 2007)

Hi,

I would suggest that she make her decision largely upon the maintenance fees per point. Some here like Jya-Ning are experts on such things, some research on the Fairifield Yahoo Group board would also be valuable for that topic.

Yes, special assessments also are a factor. It is nearly impossible to predict what next year holds. The only protection beyond knowing this year's situation is resort reports. If they have low fees, but people report that things are well maintained, you are a LOT safer than having low fees and the place in big need of refurbishment.

One could also look at reserve levels but they can be hard to obtain and at a certain point, this can become a doctoral thesis worth of research work.

Perhaps she should just stick to a resort with the absolute cheapest fees per point (and no current SA) and immediately sell them after the conversion. She can always rent a unit and life is too short for extra stress.

And she will walk away with a few $. Not a fortune, but a least 1/2 cent or 1 cent per point (or possibly slightly more), even on EBay.

OK FSP POINTS GURUS - TIME TO CHIME IN !

John


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 4, 2007)

They are going to dissolve Destinations Vacation Club?  Does there a list of resorts or any resort in the FF directory?

It should be good since if I remember right, that club seems to have higher MF cost than avg. FF resorts.  Not sure if you have home resort ability in that club, but if not, that is another benefit it will introduce.  Is there a cost associate with it?  But I will agree with John and go with low MF especially if your aunt has problem keeping the payment.  Go to FF owner site (http://forums.atozed.com, they have a list of MF for the resorts upto 2007).  Then just ask when you picked several resorts.  The newer one at this moment usually has lowest MF per point, if your aunt has the directory, you can look at the year it is in the FF to make a first guess.

Jya-Ning


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 4, 2007)

Jya-Ning:  Yes, appears that Wyndham Destinations Vacation Club, Inc. is being dissolved.  Appears that vote by members to dissolve is to square things with legal department (only 55 member ballots must be submitted overall for a binding vote; to approve dissolution, 2/3 of the total ballots submitted must vote FOR the dissolution plan).

And yes, it does appear to be in the interest of the members to vote for this dissolution as it should reduce their annual fees, as well as provide members with a deeded interest in a home resort.

Unfortunately, there are only 29 resorts that my aunt can choose from to pick a home resort:
Wyndham Bay Voyage Inn, Jamestown, RI
Wyndham Bentley Brook, Hancock, MA
Wyndham Branson at the Falls, Branson, MO
Wyndham Branson at the Meadows, Branson, MO
Wyndham Cypress Palms, Kissimmee, FL
Wyndham Flagstaff, Flagstaff, AZ
Wyndham Inn on Long Wharf, Newport, RI
Wyndham Inn on the Harbor, Newport, RI
Wyndham Kingsgate, Williamsburg, VA
Wyndham La Belle Maison, New Orleans, LA
Wyndham Long Wharf, Newport RI
Wyndham Newport Onshore, Newport, RI
Wyndham Newport Overlook, Jamestown, RI
Wyndham Ocean Ridge, Edisto Beach, SC
Wyndham Ocean Walk, Daytona Beach, FL
Wyndham Pagosa, Pagosa Springs, CO
Wyndham Palm-Aire, Pompano Beach, FL
Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Bay, Fairfield Bay, AR
Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Glade, Fairfield Glade, TN
Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Harbor, New Bern, NC
Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Mountains, Lake Lure, NC
Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Plantation, Villa Rica, GA
Wyndham Resorts at Fairfield Sapphire Valley, Sapphire, NC
Wyndham Sea Gardens, Pompano Beach, FL
Wyndham Skyline Tower, Atlantic City, NJ
Wyndham Tamarack, Wisconsin Dells, WI
Wyndham Nashville, Nashville, TN
Wyndham Westwinds, North Myrtle Beach, SC
Wyndham Old Town Alexandria, Alexandria, VA

I'll be checking these resorts out on the Wyndham web page to see what I can find out regarding special assessments, low MF's, etc.  Thanks again to all who responded!


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 5, 2007)

Interest lists.  Quite a variety.  I will send you a PM to discuss more (probably will take me 1 day, so expect to see it tonight 12/05/07).

From a quick glance, it contains resorts only have weeks then converted into FSP system (like some of the RI resorts and Flagstaff).  It contains resorts starts with week system then add UDI inventories (like Kingsgate, Glade).  It contains resorts build with UDI to start with (Old Town, Nashville, Skyline, Ocean Walk).  Although none are newest one in West coast and HI, a lot of them are in very good locations and few of them are in competive MF range (your MF will be in around the avg. of UDI resort MF).

Not knowing their inventory, it is O.K. for UDI only resort, it will be a pure guess for week only resorts, or mix week and UDI resort.

With 84k, the FSP club membership will be in the 1st level.  Not sure if the will also get Plus Partnership, based on this list, they have very good chance to get it.  But considering the DC is very old system, so my guess is they will not get it (and thus, FF can sell the owner more).   So it will be $83.  Which means besides the MF the resorts charges, your aunt will pay $1 per K for the club due, which also including RCI mebership though.  So the price range will be from a little bit less than $5/k to a lilttle bit over $7 (including seperate property tax - FL property), if you get UDI contract.  Since you have 84k, so if you got converted week contract, you will likely get 1BD prime or 2BD is white season.  tht will push your MF to a little less than $6 to $10 range.

If it can be picked, then I would not mind to recommand some week only (if it has EOY to pick).  But I don't think that is the case.  I will believe they will match yea contract with year contract.  So my list will be avoid the week system, and will try to lower the value of mixed resorts if I feel there is a good chance you got conveted week instead of UDI in this resorts.

Some resorts are very high demanded (rental or resell), but the point size does not provide enough, thus will be handicapped, and I will discount them as well for that reason.

Since a lot of the resorts has to rely on the guess, so it should just be a reference.

The good/bad news is, if your aunt get the deed and want to sell, and select quick sell (eBay), she may not get much, but she will get bidder and the price range will be around $3/K to $25 / K.  Also the MF range will be lower than what she paid today.  And the package is decent, so if she wants to use it herselves (or for family), I can see she get 3 weeks vacation at accptable or good time slot and nice locations (although I doubt if she want to take these many vacations).  So your family members can ask her to do you some favor for some vacations and try to share some MF loads from her if she does decide to keep it.

I am pretty sure others may have better order than me, it never harm to ask around than form your own idea.  And if you like, joint forums.atozed.com and ask around.  They do have MF information there in their fee subforum.

Jya-Ning


----------



## GlennBenscoter (Dec 5, 2007)

*FF MF and SA*

The site mentioned prreviously http://forums.atozed.com has a listing of MF and SA thru 2007 from 1994.  So you can see a history.

also same location www.FairfieldOwners.org or www.WyndhamOwners.org 

or http://forums.FairfieldOwners.org or http://forums.WyndhamOwners.org 

It is free to join.

Thanks
Glenn Benscoter


----------



## ausman (Dec 5, 2007)

I think, if it were me in that situation, I'd ask what MF's I'd be expected to pay for each of the choices from those that are forcing the decision.

Then , as well as MF's other things could play into the decision as what to go with.

If they won't give that information then certainly go with recommendations here.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 5, 2007)

Again, thanks to all!  Jya-Ning has provided much information which I'm still trying to sort thru.  It is just so confusing because of the UDI vs. Fixed Weeks converted points resorts.  In discussion with Wyndham I learned (to complicate matters even more!), that even though my aunt submits her preferences, she may, or may not, get her first (or second, or third) choice.  She may, or may not, get UDI.  She may, or may not, get converted Fixed Week.  Also, Wyndham will decide whether to allot her additional points for a chosen resort which will cause my aunt to have to pay higher maintenance fees.  Wyndham thinks this is good (to allot members more points at no cost to them), but at the same time, I am trying to get my aunt's monthly fees lowered, not increased!

Also, and Wyndham could not/would not answer this question:  What system are they using to assign resorts to the members?  Will it be assigned by who sends in their request first?  (That is, by postmark on returned information?)

I will be talking to my aunt in the morning and based on info I've researched and from input from you TUGgers (I REALLY thank you so much!), I hope I'll be able to provide to her the best choices of resorts for her to identify and return to Wyndham.  The paperwork that has to be returned to Wyndham has to be postmarked no later than Dec. 14th.

Thanks again everyone!  I wouldn't have known where else to turn to for advise.


----------



## sycamore (Dec 6, 2007)

I am very interested in this as well.  Friends of mine are in the same position.  Currently in the Destination Club with 84,000 points.  Maintenance fees are around $700.00 per year.  They were asking for advice.  I suppose I'll punch in all the resorts in the maintenance calculator at the http://forums.atozed.com  location.  Any additional information you have uncovered would be greatly appreciated.  I applaud them for trying to learn about what they are getting into instead of just picking off the list.  I did not see their documentation so the information above was very helpful.

Thanks
Sycamore


----------



## kjsgrammy (Dec 6, 2007)

I have not been able to log onto the http://forums.atozed.com website.  Keep getting an error message, or else my computer just "locks up" when trying to access.  Any ideas on what is going on?

Still trying to find out what resorts on the listing have special assessments and what are current MF's.


----------



## ljr4513 (Jan 17, 2008)

*Destinations Vacation Club*

I am one of some 550 DVC members. They are dissolving the club and will convert our DVC points to deeded points at some FF resort (list of resorts was provided previously).  We are asked to choose our top ten resorts, then Wyndham will assign us a home resort by "lottery".  The good news is they will do this at no cost to us and we don't have to by more points.

Maintenance fees used to be reasonable for the club points but went up severely last year, when we got a disproportionate share of Kingsgate assessment.  I believe they are dissolving the club because so many members complained.

The only advantage to membership was that you had ARP at all eleven of the original FF resorts.

Larry


----------

